

MIT's Genius Grad Ring Design - ttol
http://mitnimbus.com/design/

======
sanj
That's awesome, and now I want one.

What's funny is that back in '92 when I was supposed to buy _my_ class ring, I
didn't because of a budgeting decision.

In the end, the money want towards a new hard drive to have a clean Linux
(0.49.2!) install on.

